# Tankless



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

What tankless water heater brand does everyone prefer and why? I was working for a company that was using rinai only and they were a pain in the ass. I'm finding noritz to be a lot better thoughts?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I like Eternal.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Rinnai. 


I really don't understand the hate for them?? I have yet to repair a Rinnai that wasn't caused by improper vent installation...


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I like Eternal.


They don't cover there products well and if you have the white pressure sensor it needs to be changed before it busts and leaks all over your customers house like the one I just fixed


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I worked for a company that installed nothing but navien and they had a lot of issues before there new products came out.. The new 199,000 btu unit say they can be feed by a 1/2 inch gas supply line because it forces gas into the system starving the rest of the house...to me they are easy to install but are going to have even bigger problems with the new units but only time will tell. Nortiz is what my company is switching to since eternals don't take responsibility for there crappy parts..will see what nortiz has to offer


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

9 out of the 10 Eternals I installed ended up leakers. Word was they got so big..so fast they couldn't meet the demand and started having outside co throw them together with shina parts. We switched to the Rheem condensing unit that has a built in condensate neutralizer and you can run 3" pvc for the vent :just like the eternal:


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

I have only install one tankless and it was Rheem no issues yet.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had really good luck with Navien, I don't care much for the new models. The gas inlet location sucks and I would never feed one with 1/2 inch gas.

I've never had any issues with Rinnai, but I hate the vent system.

I've installed a few of the Rheems, which I think are made by Paloma and they seem ok.

I've never installed or worked on a Noritz.

I work on alot of Takagis, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've had really good luck with Navien, I don't care much for the new models. The gas inlet location sucks and I would never feed one with 1/2 inch gas.
> 
> I've never had any issues with Rinnai, but I hate the vent system.
> 
> ...


I don't think the company knew how to set the dip switches right...upon installation...for the navien's Pryor to the new ones they have and I agree 1/2 for 199,000 btu's is just stupid...I never heard any complains about Rinnai but I like the venting material. yeah it a pain in the azz but it will last a lot longer then the pvc vents installed on the other units.. What will happen to the pvc in the attic over a long period of time? Will it split or crack, dry rot... They had issues with pvc venting where it released carbon monoxide...because the pvc would turn brown an crack...I know it's a condensing unit and its not suppose to get that hot. the attic space in the summer time alone can get to 140 degrees by itself.. Witch is the max temp. for sch40 pvc....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've never had any issues with Rinnai, but I hate the vent system.
> 
> I've installed a few of the Rheems, which I think are made by Paloma and they seem ok.


Rheem recently switched to the concentric vent, same as rinnai.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chadillac80 said:


> 9 out of the 10 Eternals I installed ended up leakers. Word was they got so big..so fast they couldn't meet the demand and started having outside co throw them together with shina parts. We switched to the Rheem condensing unit that has a built in condensate neutralizer and you can run 3" pvc for the vent :just like the eternal:


 When you hear terms like "Word is" its just them making excuses. I have installed Rinnai, Noritz, and Takaigi, with no issues with them at all. I have replaced a few Eternals and removed lots of Naivons and installed a tank heater since the owners are now soured on tankless.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Rheem recently switched to the concentric vent, same as rinnai.


I have not installed any since they went to the concentric vent. We install mostly Navien. Rinnai makes a solid unit, but the vent material adds more cost to the job. I really like the circ pump and buffer tank option on the Naviens.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If Rinnai would incorporate a circ. pump and buffer tank they would have the perfect tankless unit in my opinion!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Noritz, no problems


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Rheem recently switched to the concentric vent, same as rinnai.


Have you seen this vent? Rheem's new vent is tech screwed together, looks cheap to me.

Any tankless can suck if it's not installed correctly and never maintained.

What do any of you do o protect your installations?


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

JK949 said:


> Have you seen this vent? Rheem's new vent is tech screwed together, looks cheap to me.
> 
> Any tankless can suck if it's not installed correctly and never maintained.
> 
> What do any of you do o protect your installations?


I don't use their cheap concentric vent. I use sch 40 pvc and candy canes. I paint the canes to protect from uv rays.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Have you seen this vent? Rheem's new vent is tech screwed together, looks cheap to me.
> 
> Any tankless can suck if it's not installed correctly and never maintained.
> 
> What do any of you do o protect your installations?


I've installed several. The new rheem non condensing unit takes the same stainless concentric vent as a rinnai. They even have the same collar made on top of the heater with a condensate drip nipple sticking out.


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

navien we have been using the navien's for the past year no problems so far.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

WilsonPlumbing said:


> navien we have been using the navien's for the past year no problems so far.


Navien's new units might be better then there old units with the dip switches but I still can't forget all the callbacks those units had..and running a 1/2 inch gas line for 199,000 btu's just doesn't add up


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

We always install Rinnai but just bought an eternal for my house we shall see if I regret it or not will be my 1st non rinnai tankless install lol


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

wyplumber said:


> We always install Rinnai but just bought an eternal for my house we shall see if I regret it or not will be my 1st non rinnai tankless install lol


 Good choice ! I've installed several Eternals and they are doing GREAT ! 

Not all things are crap just because a few people say they are . 

I'll be installing a new Eternal in my place as soon as my 50 gas dies .

Again ,, GOOD CHOICE !


----------



## WilsonPlumbing (Mar 12, 2013)

Big cheez said:


> Navien's new units might be better then there old units with the dip switches but I still can't forget all the callbacks those units had..and running a 1/2 inch gas line for 199,000 btu's just doesn't add up



we have only done one with the 1/2 gas line because the customer did not want the added expense. that was a few mths ago and i have followed up with him, so far no complaints on his end.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Also just installed a Navien on 1/2". Still a Rinnai guy myself, but the Navien was a better fit for this application. Especially since there was a recirculation line.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I've put in Renai's that were specked in a 50-unit track and wasn't impressed with the unique venting, but after 7 years, no service calls on even one, I have about 10 Takagi's in (including one in my home) and never a service call (also about 6-7 years) and maybe 4 or 5 Noritz units and one service call but it was electrical GFI issue, and 3 Bosh (not installed by me) from Home Cheepo service calls that I can recall I think the bosh is awefull ... try their customer service what a joke!


----------



## reaganfleming1 (May 11, 2013)

On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

reaganfleming1 said:


> On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


Really?? I had no idea that's how they work.....:rollingeyes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Chadillac80 said:


> Really?? I had no idea that's how they work.....:rollingeyes:


He's a spammer... :laughing:


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

reaganfleming1 said:


> On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


Also you might want to read the site rules and instructions before you start teaching...a intro would be nice! You might want to do it fairly quickly before one of the elders get to ya. :laughing:


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Redwood said:


> He's a spammer... :laughing:


To late! Haha!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

reaganfleming1 said:


> On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


Ohh my..... glad I read this post, and to think all this time I only knew about tank style water heaters and how they worked! These units must have just been released to the world recently. Glad I now know about these new fangled wall hung instant thingamajigs. :eye roll:


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

we like the NEW eternal. the older models are junk.

eternal just gave me 2 free units because we were going to drop their line.

we are happy with the new unit. i really like their TMV design and buffer tank.


we have a Bosch on a trial run in our warehouse. so far so good.

bw, indiana


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

billwestrick said:


> we like the NEW eternal. the older models are junk.
> 
> eternal just gave me 2 free units because we were going to drop their line.
> 
> ...


What model is that and when did they release this NEW unit?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

reaganfleming1 said:


> On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


Wow, ur fokkin kidding me, right??? Who do u think we are and what we think of you when you don't post a full intro??


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

reaganfleming1 said:


> On-demand is also known as tankless water heaters or spontaneous water heaters, this type of water heater can be fueled by either gas or electricity. Unlike a conventional model, a tankless heater is generally smaller and does not keep a reservoir of heated water on hand for anticipated use. Instead, as soon as the faucet is turned on, the fuel source begins to heat water that runs into the heater, and the hot water is delivered through the faucet. In general, these models average an EF of 0.82 and the FHR is measured per minute, averaging 2.5 gallons each minute.


A faucet, also known as a cock is a new and improved way of living. With this type of fixture you can now get hot and cold tap water to any area of the home. They come in a wide range of styles and finishes. You operate them by simply opening whichever tap is needed. Hot is always on the left and cold is always on the right. For the 2 handle lever version you simply pull the left side handle toward you to turn the hot water on. And for the cold you pull the right side handle toward you. With these type of innovative fixtures our daily lives will not only be cleaner but simpler. :laughing:


----------

